# paper tuning- thickness of paper matter?



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was using some really thin news paper to paper tune my bow. I notice the tears seem to be a little sloppy. I switched to a little thicker paper and the tears got better along with the bullet holes.

So should I be using more thicker paper to tune with or does thicker paper give false readings?

Thanks in advance.

I also notice the further I go out the better the bullet hole I get. What does that tell you?


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

I also agree a little thiker paper is better newspaper tears to easy. Father away means your fletching is working it's stablizing your arrow.


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

i have just used regular computer paper to tune my bows.the further out you go the fletchings start to stabilize the arrow.paper tune from about 6-7 feet


----------



## Dodge26 (Aug 11, 2010)

wax paper works really well too


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

ab2 said:


> I was using some really thin news paper to paper tune my bow. I notice the tears seem to be a little sloppy. I switched to a little thicker paper and the tears got better along with the bullet holes.
> 
> So should I be using more thicker paper to tune with or does thicker paper give false readings?


Yes thin paper makes it hard to read. I tried wrapping paper also and its to thin also. I went to the art an craft store and bought a role of drawing paper. Works great. And its big 3' by how ever long you cut it . So you have quite a bit more room to shoot.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the reply. I was driving myself nuts trying to get it right with real thin news paper. Is it just a fact that some bows shoot an arrow so quickly that close up paper tuning just doesn't always work?


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

ab2 said:


> Thanks all for the reply. I was driving myself nuts trying to get it right with real thin news paper. Is it just a fact that some bows shoot an arrow so quickly that close up paper tuning just doesn't always work?


Paper tuning? When does it ever prove that your bow is tuned? It never has or ever will! All it shows is that your bow likes your grip and arrow choice, but is your bow tuned if it shoots bullet holes? Ummm NO!!!!! No more than it is if you set it up with a bow square and a laser. Paper tuning a bow to shoot a bullet hole is not tuning a bow, but simply making a hole look pleasing to your eye.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

jrip said:


> Paper tuning? When does it ever prove that your bow is tuned? It never has or ever will! All it shows is that your bow likes your grip and arrow choice, but is your bow tuned if it shoots bullet holes? Ummm NO!!!!! No more than it is if you set it up with a bow square and a laser. Paper tuning a bow to shoot a bullet hole is not tuning a bow, but simply making a hole look pleasing to your eye.


So what is your way of tuning besides what you wrote above?


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

ab2 said:


> So what is your way of tuning besides what you wrote above?


Everything I mentioned is nothing but a starting point for tuning a bow. NO arrow will ever launch from any bow perfectly straight! At least not with the materials available today. Paper tuning is all to dependent on the shooters grip, one hole may be a bullet hole and the next shot may be a 3" left tear and the next shot is a 2" high tear, seen this too damn many times. Group tune and walkback tune, then if you have to make adjustments for the spine issues caused by your broadheads feel free to do so. You have no idea how many people I see that complain about their bows shooting fixed blade BH's all over the place even though the bow shoots "bullet holes" at every distance they have shot it at. If you paper tune and call it good... have at it, but dont ever complain that your BH didnt do its job because you made a good shot and your bow is "paper tuned" to perfection so it had to be the BH's fault.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

It dont hurt anything to paper tune, it will get you closer, but if you got a new setup,then bareshaft tune to get your nock height, then if your goal is to shoot broadheads, tune with them.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

jrip said:


> Everything I mentioned is nothing but a starting point for tuning a bow. NO arrow will ever launch from any bow perfectly straight! At least not with the materials available today. Paper tuning is all to dependent on the shooters grip, one hole may be a bullet hole and the next shot may be a 3" left tear and the next shot is a 2" high tear, seen this too damn many times. Group tune and walkback tune, then if you have to make adjustments for the spine issues caused by your broadheads feel free to do so. You have no idea how many people I see that complain about their bows shooting fixed blade BH's all over the place even though the bow shoots "bullet holes" at every distance they have shot it at. If you paper tune and call it good... have at it, but dont ever complain that your BH didnt do its job because you made a good shot and your bow is "paper tuned" to perfection so it had to be the BH's fault.


This must be your opinion because it sure ain't fact. There are several ways to tune. I have great success paper tuning. You act as if it's your way or it's wrong. Any tuning is dependent on the shooters grip. It doesn't matter how you tune, if your grip isn't correct, your results won't be either. If you get a bullet hole one time and a 3"left tear the next and then a 2" high tear the next, then you have some serious form problems and there isn't a tuning method that will help you. You sure can't group tune or broadhead tune if you can't maintain a consistent grip. No wonder all those people are complaining, apparantly they can't shoot a bow. You can't blame bad shooting on paper tuning. A bow can only be tuned as good as the person can shoot it regaurdless of the tuning method. You can take 3 different brand of broadheads and they will impact in 3 different locations. Some broadheads just don't fly very well. It is better to tune the bow first and then find a broadhead that will fly good out of that particular setup. You can't detune a bow and expect it to perform at it's best. Paper tuning is a great way to tune. It not only tells how well the arrows is flying but also gives feedback on the shooter's form. A tuned bow must be shoot from a tuned shooter to get the best results. Paper tuning also gives feedback on the arrow spine. I prefer to paper tune from multiple distances and get a complete view of the arrow flight. If walk back tuning works for you then use it but to say that paper tuning is a waste of time only shows your lack of knowledge. You are basically calling anyone who paper tunes an idiot. There are thousands of archers out there who's bows were papered tuned that have good broadhead flight. Tell them that they are idiots. Besides, the thread was about what type of paper to use when paper tuning.

I use masking paper that comes in a roll. It is used by body shops. It is fairly heavy and gives readable tears. It is inexpensive and a roll will last a long time.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Second time this evening that I have agreed with fletched on paper tuning. Anything else ignores too many things including the shooter.

As for paper for paper tuning I am using Reynolds Freezer Wrap. It's fairly heavy with a thin plastic on the back side, does a good job of showing tears without being fragile.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Wax paper from the local grocery store is the absolute best paper for paper tuning. It is thin, but holds together very well and allows the user to identify the smallest of tears.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Actually, there is one product that is superior to anything else for that purpose (including wax paper), *aluminum foil*. 
Absolutely non-directional, and the hole and fletch tear keeps its shape.

Newspaper is probably the worst stuff because it has a direction to the fibers.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I never even considered aluminum foil,but by-golly that makes sense;thats got to be one of the most accurate tip improvements I've ever heard;I've seen 3 goat ropins,2 ostrich rodeos and a turd toss ,that beats them all. Also, fletched, I agree with your post; some just want to be controversial.


----------

